# Check my SMD work - Pythagoras



## zipfool (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm working on Pythagoras. It's my first build with SMD, and I'm seeing some continuity between some of the pins.

I haven't soldered any of the other components on the board yet. Just the Spin IC. I'm getting continuity between the following adjacent pins:

1---2
6---8
11---12

18---19
24---25

It's not to say there's no continuity between any of the other pins...I'm just checking adjacent/near adjacent ones for solder bridges.

Based on the wiring diagram, it looks like everything is nominal. But I want to double check before I move on. Anyone able to confirm?


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 23, 2022)

A picture would be better to see the quality of your soldering on the FV-1.


----------



## fig (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeah...show us your solder tits.


----------



## zipfool (Jan 23, 2022)

LOL

Heres my work:


----------



## Barry (Jan 23, 2022)

Soldering appears to be pretty good, be easier to tell if all that flux was removed


----------



## zipfool (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeah, having a hard time with that. Already been through a few passes of alcohol/toothbrush.


----------



## Mike52 (Feb 3, 2022)

It seems like you should have continuity between the ones you mentioned.


----------



## PJS (Feb 4, 2022)

I would check continuity to the rest of the board too.  It is easier to fix this soldering before all the rest is populated, so does pin 28 connect to one pin of C8 etc


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi guys, wondering if anyone has voltage measurements for the IC chips in the Pythagoras Build. I just finished putting everything together, and get no changes to the output from any of the three options that engaged when changing the position of the toggles switch. I get clean output, so I have a bit of troubleshooting to do. I figure I can start by checking voltages, but have nothing to go by. Any help would be great !
thanks !


----------

